# Been A Busy Weekend!



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Unfortunately, I only have one picture to show (for now) because the others have their letters drying, or need more sanding, but the one I really wanted done this weekend, is getting her poly, and only has a couple more to get, so I can post that one. It's hard not to send the picture to my sister in-law, showing her it's finally done, but I want to surprise her with it sometime this week, so I sent a picture to my daughter, instead :lol:

Ken & I both feel like we actually accomplished something this weekend. Ken ran a couple of the electrical outlets, I got a total of four (4) signs (I think) cut, and I actually used my router table this weekend! I was ready to kill it before I even got started with it, but I used it to run the frames for my screen "doors" I'm putting in. They'll be basic frames, with the heavy duty screen, and hinged, (to be folded away when not in use during the winter), and hung up to keep out bugs, and hot sun in the garage/workshop. Ken's grandparents back in the day had a set they put up for the summer over their garage door openings, I loved their idea, (they entertained out there years ago) so I designed a set for us. My fence on my router table is the worst (Mike can attest to it... he found out when he helped with our railings in 2017). But I got them done, now to put them together. Ran into one other snag, so I'll have to go get a short 1x4 to re-make the top and bottom pieces, but it will all work out.

Ken also got me a new shop vac. O M G I'd forgotten what a good vacuum could do! He got me the Shop Vac 12 gal. with the blower (just like the one that was stolen 6 years ago, but red, rather than blue) and when I went out to the workshop to giver 'er a try, I was like: O M G what a *DIFFERENCE* so yeah, I'm happy! bigger diameter hose, longer cord, better hp, just like my old one! Very happy camper, indeed!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work on the sign Barb. You’ve certainly got steady hands . I could never imagine free-handing something that difficult.
Or did you get a cnc and your hiding it from us ?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

She don' need no steenkin' CNC. Well, unless it's Coffee 'n Chat maybe.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you, Rick & Theo. Felt good to get covered in sawdust again. I have quite a few signs I want to cut; maybe I can get one a day (if I can get up the energy after working all day.)


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Fantastic work, Barb. Do you watch Eric Rhoten?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Barb, the sign looks wonderful but then you always do great work..


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work on the sign, Barb. I like the natural style edge on the wood too.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Fantastic work, Barb. Do you watch Eric Rhoten?


Thank you, Gene. Yup, I do. :grin: Started watching him a few years back, and learned techniques and tricks from him and his dad; and we're friends on FB. He recently featured one of my older signs on his Sign Carvers of the Day video on You Tube. Not the one I would have picked (made me look like a true amateur compared to the rest of them) but Ken was watching Eric and let out "Barb! Your sign is on Eric's Video! Come Here, quick!!!" It was funny


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great looking sign Barb. Glad to see you are able to get back to cutting signs again and have a nice place to work.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great looking sign.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Barb, which SCOTD episode was that? I'd like to see it. 
Phyllis and I had lunch with he and Vickie last month. They are just as nice in person as on their videos. Good people. 
I'd say you learned good from him.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Barb, which SCOTD episode was that? I'd like to see it.
> Phyllis and I had lunch with he and Vickie last month. They are just as nice in person as on their videos. Good people.
> I'd say you learned good from him.


I wanna say it was in April, maybe? (But no posting it allowed :lol: my sign doesn't look so great. It was from a while ago) I keep trying to get him to use my method for transferring his patterns, and even sent him the video I posted on here so many years ago showing him how easy it is. He really is the nicest guy. Would love to visit him.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Barb,

Great looking sign. I bet it feels good making sawdust again and very nice work shop you have there. Looking forward seeing more of your great sign making.

Graham


----------



## ironhat (Jun 20, 2006)

Would someone please post a link to SCOTD. It sounds as if its as good as the Wood Whisperer.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

ironhat said:


> Would someone please post a link to SCOTD. It sounds as if its as good as the Wood Whisperer.


 @ironhat just go to youtube and search for oldave100. All his videos and how-to's and the like are on there. And he got it all organized over the winter, so it's easier to find things.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's the link to the Rhoten's YouTube channel. https://www.youtube.com/user/oldave100


----------



## OBG65 (May 5, 2018)

Very nice and very elegant. I wish I had your talent.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

OBG65 said:


> Very nice and very elegant. I wish I had your talent.


Thank you, Orlando. It's mostly good, sharp bits.


----------

